# Over 140lbs of Flathead catfish



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

We did the Apalachicola catfish tournament with some pretty good results, we landed over 140lbs of flatheads with a few fairly large fish in the mix. Unfortunately we didn't get one big enough to take the trophy but we had a blast fishing the Apalachicola and hopefully we will do better at the next event.


http://s838.photobucket.com/albums/.../gman4u1982/?action=view&current=DSCF6032.jpg


----------



## jpippin (Jun 13, 2012)

That is a great day!!!!


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

That is a good catch. Was the river flooded?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Fine mess of kitties...too bad no trophy but you didn't get a goose egg so all is good!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

That's a heck of a catch at any rate. Do you have any idea how many pounds total were caught in the tournament? Just curious.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice mess of cats. Congratulations. Is there another picture of the rest of the 140#'s?
140#"s is a good trip. Sounds good.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Nice mess of cats. Congratulations. Is there another picture of the rest of the 140#'s?
> 
> 140#"s is a good trip. Sounds good.


We had 10 fish 

27.9
22.8
19.9
17.5
15.4
12.5
10.5
9.5
3.5
2.5 some where around 142lbs


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

How big was the fish that won it?


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Big fish was 35.?? A 12 year old boy took 1st,3rd,and 5th big fish and he won over all total weight.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Here are a few measurements before I cleaned them, this is 6 of the fish I kept my partner kept the two biggest and two smallest.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

skiff89_jr said:


> Big fish was 35.?? A 12 year old boy took 1st,3rd,and 5th big fish and he won over all total weight.


yep he made $1850 bucks for one night of fishing


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

Are these tournaments rod only or can set hooks?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Slot Pursuit said:


> Are these tournaments rod only or can set hooks?


Rod n Reel only

After all the cleaning is done I ended up with 6 zip-lock bags of filets from 6 fish not a bad night for-sure.


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Nice!!!!!


----------



## Land is the Limit (Mar 24, 2012)

I was thrilled to see that yall killed em! We need to do a joint trip soon!


----------

